# am radio makes weird sound



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

whenever i put on the AM radio, the sound that is given can be matched exactly to the revolutions of the car. i believe it is grounding issues, anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

Take your car to a radio shop and let them listen and they should be able to sell you a "filter" tor that sound, it should be cheep


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Replace your spark plug wires.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

ground loop!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who listens to am radio anymore?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

me because of local sports broadcasts dont go on fm. duh.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh. sorry. we have a station called "the fan" here and they play sports broadcasts... blazer games are on am radio tho. i never listen to them since they're almost always on t.v.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> *who listens to am radio anymore? *


Don and Mike!  Only on am around here.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Either you don't have resistor-type spark plugs or you need better radio grounding.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What is it if you get crackling on FM? Like popping...

I exclusively listen to AM... My audio setup includes the stock FM/AM radio WITH Tape player... and FOUR speakers!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

real-time news on am rules...so you avoid the traffic

try opening up your radio and clean it...also,check the speaker connections and the wiring for looseness.


----------

